# Green water is the place to be!!!!



## supa_fishaman_941 (Jul 8, 2004)

check these giant bull reds on 8-28-04 @ sabine pass
been about 6 years since in caught a bull red
gooooood eatinnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

yea if you like eatin blood. the meat's pure blood on those big one's.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Somethings not right about this post, besides the obvious.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Did someone say TAG?


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

They Forgot To Say Released!!!
Joker


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

It's a shame those fish weren't released. I'll be out there this weekend catching and RELEASING them.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

*and i sincerely hope*

that you never catch another again!! EVER! those are the brood fish your killing.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*Oversized Redfish*

Those nasty bulls put up a great fight but taste like ****, however someone told me one time if you smoke them for a good while they taste pretty good. I wouldn't waste a good knife on one those big boys plus they produce the good eatings ones. :brew:


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

What a waist. How do you expect to keep catching them if you keep them. Those fish were probably 20 + years old


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)

kenny said:


> Somethings not right about this post, besides the obvious.


 I agree Kenny, something stinks and it isnt the carcassas of the untaged poached bullreds either.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

*now that i've calmed down*

my apologies to everyone for flaming this person.

supa, please take the time to follow this link. its a life history of the red drum. short and well written. then you'll know why i'm miffed.

http://srac.tamu.edu/320fs.pdf

it takes a long time for a redfish to get to spawning size. unlike sea trout, redfish only spawn once a year. the larger ones (like what you said you are eating) produce millions of eggs each spawn. by unnecessarily killing the big females you are robbing yourself and everyone else hundreds (at least) of slot redfish every year. you know the ones its legal to keep without the tag? besides if you think those tough and bloody bull reds are good, then try eating a slot (20"-28") redfish.


----------



## gary91 (Jul 8, 2004)

At least the TPWD has photos to place on their most wanted list now.


----------



## 3rd Coast Fish-n-Crew (May 24, 2004)

Good going Supa Fishaman! Remember tossing the bigones back, makes more reds for the future, so lets not keep more than is allowed.
You have the right to keep one bull a year. Since they caught them a few days before the licence was up, and may have not used there bull tags(6 years since his last), then it is legal. Even if some of you guys don't agree with them keeping them it is there right. I keep "one", as log as the girth is not too much, say 28- 32 inches. I've ate one that was 40 and the meat is not as tender and not worth the time to clean it.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

*3rd coast*

if you'll notice he has pics of two different fish and he's wearing the same clothes. and looks like he's in the same location. not a one of those fish is tagged.

i do agree with ya tho, if he wants to keep and tag one then thats his right. heck i don't even have a problem with him sending in for his bonus tag and filling it too. if he had been playing by the rules then those fish woulda had a tag on em.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

*????*

Why would anyone post pictures of untagged redfish foreveryone to see? They are most likly the ones that don't even read the regulation book. What a waste of fish. Why does the first one have a stringer in his mouth?


----------



## 3rd Coast Fish-n-Crew (May 24, 2004)

Okay, now I see what you guys are talking about. 
I didn't even wanna bring up the bonus tag thing. 
I really don't have a problem with them not being taged for the pic's, as long as he has his tag in hand.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

*I think*

It is the same fish in all three pictures.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Man...Ya'll are harsh. Give the guy a chance to defend himself. Looks like one red is on a stringer to me. I posted pictures of about 5-6 bull reds the other day from Sabine Pass, ya'll didn't josh me. None had tags in them, although only two were kept that day(legally tagged), only because my two friends wanted them. I just threw my tag away, with the expired license. No one knows if if Supa kept all three, or if they let two go.


----------



## 3rd Coast Fish-n-Crew (May 24, 2004)

*He said "these bull reds".*



PHINS said:


> It is the same fish in all three pictures.


It may only be two and not three. The pics by the pier may be the same red. 
Either way let's hear it from his mouth before we pass judgement.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I second that...And if Supa likes to eat Bull Reds, let the fisherman eat. Good job catching the fish man. Although I do hope they were legal. That third pic looks like she could have twins...haha I'm hitting the north end of Sabine after work today...Hope I can catch a moving tide, looks like it's starting to come in @ Sabine Pass. I'll reportcha tomorrow.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I think there may have been some trolling done........and the troller ran out of hooks, cuz he had so many bites......lol


----------



## supa_fishaman_941 (Jul 8, 2004)

just to let u guys know we caught 7 BULL REDS that day and there were 9 of us out there. all reds were tagged properly after the pictures were taken. how you like that fools!!!! aint no skin off my back


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

In my eyes there is nothing wrong exept the prego, that fish should still be swiming and having babys. I have been in a situation where I had no way to attach the tag so I cut it out and put it in my pocket. I have caught bulls and eaten them (like 3 in my life) and dont have much to say about flavor but when I lived down there and there was no money (bills) that was dinner and lunch (1 lasted a week of meals) but havent saught out to catch bulls in years now. I have also been offered 25-40 dollars for bulls, but have always let the big girls go and been so mad at them for asking me if I would do that I want to kick the living **** out of them (only one fight insued and I didnt loose). I have a bigger problem with the bay shrimpers and the Vietamese(sp?) long liners in our gulf than 2 bulls being caught.............................later,Dave


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Man dont start that in this house, you NEVER MIND well see "FOOLS" lmao...................later,Dave 7 bulls **** dude forget the long liners


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Looks like 3 different fish in the pictures. And you kept 7??????????? That's really pathetic in my opinion. There's plenty of other fish you can catch that taste MUCH better than a nasty bull red. 

For everyone who thinks this is bad, those party boats such as the Texsun II, New Buccaneer and the Cavlier will keep MANY more than that on a jetty trip. It's pretty sad to see them gaff those bull reds out there.

Two guides that keep lots of them are Capt. Paul Stanton and Capt. Britt Garza. I see their names in the Galveston paper when they are on them and they will keep 5 per trip or more.

I wish CCA would make an effort to eliminate the redfish tag being included on a license and make it available for a $100 purchase as a "trophy tag" like the tapon tag.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

he was perfectly legal. Is everyone here a biologist expert? Must be in order for you to go against TPWD? I wouldn't have kept them but that's my choice, just like it was his and his eight buddies choice to keep their LEGAL fish.


I have kept a few bulls, and when bled properly before they die, and filleted properly, I didn't notice an ugly, or bad taste.

my opinion, and it ain't worth nuttin, 'cept to me, but jeez, TTMB ain't about jumping on someone's fishing report, for catching and retaining fish, legally


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Brian Castille said:


> eliminate the redfish tag being included on a license and make it available for a $100 purchase as a "trophy tag" like the tapon tag.


there's an interesting idea...


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Supa Fisherman. Where were you fishing from? That dock doesn't look fimiliar. Where you around the docked riggs, or Coast Guard Station?


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

*well then*



supa_fishaman_941 said:


> just to let u guys know we caught 7 BULL REDS that day and there were 9 of us out there. all reds were tagged properly after the pictures were taken. how you like that fools!!!! aint no skin off my back


good job and nice catch.

peace


----------



## supa_fishaman_941 (Jul 8, 2004)

Port Arthur,tx. Sabine Pass..... At The Shrimp Docks


----------



## Calcasieu Cracker (May 24, 2004)

Think you guys need to back off a tad. Be honest, for you guys who target big reds, how many have you killed by a deeper than desired hookset or playing out a fish for too long? These guys are not pros, they just got lucky on a few bulls and they kept them legally. I would have chosen to suggest and educate rather than condemn Supa. He just wants to show off his catch. If he was educated rather than condemned his attitude might change but right now he's ****** and is gonna keep killing big reds.

Sorry, Supa, you just have to understand that most of us have lived through the commercial slaughter of the redfish stock and protect those big reds like our children.


----------



## supa_fishaman_941 (Jul 8, 2004)

Ill Keep All Your Thoughts In Mind


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

*you're right cracker*

my bad.

oh and to answer the question: outa around 60 or so in the last 5 years i've lost one for sure (pic below), and one other i had my doubts about. everybody else swam off to do their thang.

and yeh that is an okie state fisheries boat behind fish. brother works there and put the finishing touches on her @ the shop weekend before last.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

and remember to tag it "immediately upon reataining a fish" as per TPWD guidelines.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Speaking of Green WATER. CC that LA surf has to be greener than a 2 dollar bill. It's friday tomorrow...the day before a long weekend. Want to hit Holly Beach before work. Might be our last morning run this year? Only a 8 lber leading the LA Star...Can you feel her hit your Corky???


----------



## Calcasieu Cracker (May 24, 2004)

Tempting......wind just switch south, we'll have to keep an eye on it. I'll call you later.


----------



## 3rd Coast Fish-n-Crew (May 24, 2004)

flatsfats said:


> my bad.
> 
> oh and to answer the question: outa around 60 or so in the last 5 years i've lost one for sure (pic below), and one other i had my doubts about. everybody else swam off to do their thang.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Gutter (May 21, 2004)

*Its a Troll Boys. And its working.*

I think some of the *** idiots are making it past our fearless leaders.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Trolling for bull reds LMAO????????..........................................................later,Dave


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Supa, just to give you a little info and not condeming you at all. First off congrats on the good catch. It was in your legal right to keep those fish. However just to educate a little, the fish in the first pic, you can see was not full of eggs and was very near the end of it's life cycle. You can tell by the skin discolorations. The second fish had a pretty big belly and probably had quite a few eggs in her and by looking at the colors of that fish, it was a very healthy fish and still had many spawnings left in her. I personally would have released it, but thats just me. That third fish has a huge belly and probably had millions of eggs in her. I personally have never used my redfish tag and the only way I would is if I had one real close to the 28"+ mark and it was gut hooked and didn't think it would live. But I catch a lot of reds every year so I can be a little picky. So just to let you know for future, the best eating Reds are at the lower end of the slot 20"-24" and the slots don't lay near the eggs that the big ones do. The best way to show off the monster bruts is to , Catch-Photo-release. CPR!! You'll be doing a great thing for conservation!! Man those things do fight though!!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Supa, eating a bull red is like eating a 400lb boar hog. Taste like caca. The best thing to do is to take a picture of them while they are alive, and release them. Keep the slot size reds. Just be sure you at least let a few go for the other homies chillin on this board, cuz us fools be diggin our kids to catch a few when they be grown. Its not skin off your back, its of everyone elses and your future childrens backs. Later Suckas!


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

*Dif*

And the difference between killing one of these big females that produce the millions of eggs and one that is in the slot is what? Oh yeah, at least that large female had a chance to spawn once or twice. That slot fish you catch will never have that chance. Hence, you would also be "robbing yourself and everyone else hundreds of slot redfish every year". Also, if the guy says he likes to eat them, let him do so. Just because you don't like the way something tastes doesn't mean everyone else has the same tastes. 
Now, I'm not trying to defend the legality of what he did(or didn't) do. If that is 3 different fish and he was the only one fishing, then yes he should have to pay the price for what he has done.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Drag!!!!*

This thread is a DRAG!!!!!


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

*Please Ban*

This guy is up to no good, just check out his other posts. He needs to be banned.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

10-4!!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Time to break out MONTYBO,,,,,,,,,,,,,GIR ER DONE ..................................later,Dave


----------

